# New Logo Change



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice new logo guys!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Is that a Turkey screaming on the far right?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No, it's just an odd looking leaf :lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> No, it's just an odd looking leaf :lol:


:lol: 
I was wondering about that myself. 
Will we see a turkey show up somewhere on the logo for Thanksgiving Stuart?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Are we going to get the larger view?

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, it took me a little while to find it. This is actually one of the first ones I did when I redid the logo. Personally I think some of the others are better.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Even cooler close up. 

Mike


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Agreed Mike, Stuart your logos are all rock'n man! But this one could use an small increase in size to be able to appreciate the distinctiveness of everything within it. Can you make it a little bigger on the page?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I appreciate the compliment but the logo is a fixed size within the template.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In this case, size matters. But it's cool nonetheless.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

phrelin said:


> In this case, size matters. But it's cool nonetheless.


now if only the hyperling took you to a post showing the full size version


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

actually a link on the home page to the full size image would be easy to do


----------

